# [DMSGUILD] Poison Potion Press



## PoisonPotionPress (Jan 25, 2018)

*



Riches beyond imagination await!*

 Buried decades ago, the great treasure of the notorious Captain Jadescale is waiting at the Mistcliff.
 Though the exact location of the treasure is unknown, it’s said that   the owner of the Shore of Dreams has clues about the location, although   nothing is ever that straightforward when it comes to treasure.
 Can you unearth the secrets of the treasure of Captain Jadescale or will you be undone by its mystery?

A *Dungeons & Dragons* adventure for characters of level 5 to 7.

This 3 -  6 hours adventure features:• 18 pages full with social encounters, dungeon crawling, puzzles and a hint of mystery
• custom art and handouts for your players
• custom map with a DM and a player version
• new monsters, npcs & magic items​





  From our playtesters:
  "_It's very atmospheric, and a breath of fresh air amongst a lot of clones._"
 "_This module was a nice change of pace from the usual fare._"
 "_The story kept my group guessing right up until the end._"

Get it here.


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Feb 8, 2018)

*[DMSGUILD] Shore of Dreams is live on dmsguild - Now with exclusive Trash Mob Paper Miniature!*

We reached Electrum and like to celebrate.

Every copy of *Shore of Dreams* does now come with an exclusive Trash Mob Mini paper miniature for free.





_Water Serpents not included. Assembly required. Blood scrafice not necessary._

Thank you for supporting *Shore of Dreams*!


----------



## AMLopezGaming (Feb 9, 2018)

Beautifully designed and laid out. The story is also well done. Great job, Florian, and JVC!


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Feb 9, 2018)

AMLopezGaming said:


> Beautifully designed and laid out. The story is also well done. Great job, Florian, and JVC!




Thank you very, very much from the whole team!


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Apr 27, 2018)

*[DMSGUILD] Shore of Dreams is live on dmsguild - Now with MORE exclusive Trash Mob Paper Miniature!*

Things had been super busy at our place; though, while late, we still want to tell you! 

*Shore of Dreams* reached GOLD status some time ago and we added another *Trash Mob Mini* for your personal delight! 

Thank you for your ongoing support from the whole team! You people are AMAZING!


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Jul 25, 2018)

*[DMSGUILD] Shore of Dreams not only Platinum; but also on sale, with three exclusive TrashMobMinis*

Well the title says it all .






Thank you for the support. Shore of Dreams is currently on sale in the *Christmas in July* sale on DMsGuild / DriveThruRPG until the end of july and comes with a full adventure set of paper miniatures, so you have some eyecandy for your players!


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Mar 23, 2019)

*[DMsGuild] Shore of Dreams is Mithral and this means we just added a fourth paper mini!*

YOU. ARE. AWESOME! Shore Of Dreams on DMsGuild for Dungeons and Dragons is one of the very few Mithral Bestsellers. The whole team is so humbled right now. We added yet another paper mini (don't forget to redownload the file if you already bought it)!





You can learn more about Shore of Dreams here


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Jul 16, 2019)

*[DMSGUILD] Warriors of Sehanine🐺🌙 is live*

*

Warriors of Sehanine *is out now on *DMsGuild* & is a *Dungeons & Dragons* adventure module for a party of four to five characters from 3rd to 5th level. 

     • Experience the Wood of Sharp Teeth on the way to Ravenglade Keep in a 12 to 16 hour adventure of 38 pages, written by *Mithral* Best Selling creators *Florian Emmerich, JVC Parry* and *DMsGuild Adept Ashley Warren

*• Rock the (virtual) table with four breathtaking maps by *Dean Spencer* & *Erin Harvey* that come with player and DM versions 

    • Bring the adventure to life with stunning artwork and player handouts by *Raluca Marinescu*, *Henrik Rosenborg* & *Nathalie Lehnert 

*• Show the NPCs with selected exclusive *Trash Mob Minis



Get it Here: *https://www.dmsguild.com/product/283029/Warriors-of-Sehanine
*Trailer Here: *https://youtu.be/uumgL2Wm5zQ


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Aug 1, 2019)

*[DMSGUILD] Warriors of Sehanine🐺🌙 - Silver Bestseller*

With reaching the Silver Bestseller Rank, we added an exclusive Duskbringer (Black Dragon) model (on top of the Ghostly Fox) TrashMobMini to the adventure. If you already bought the adventure, please redownload the TrashMobMinis file.


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Sep 27, 2020)

Not only did *Shore of Dreams* reach Adamantine Besteller; but *Warriors of Sehanine* is already a Gold bestseller. Naturally there are more *Trash Mob Minis* for you to (re)download.


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Sep 28, 2020)

*It's time to take flight!*

Dive into Magdalenas Grovebright’s diary, curated and organized by the Baldurian Owl Archimedes Quill and meet subraces of the aarakocra and kenku.

• Choose from twelve aarakocra and kenku subraces* to play like the lively Feywild Hummingbird, the nomadic Delimbiyran Flamingo, the sinister Thayan Hoatzin, or the chill Icewind Penguin, all completely illustrated by *Raluca Marinescu* and *Christina Kraus* and written by *Adamantine* Best Selling creator *Florian Emmerich* & *Katrina Bresnick*
• Encounter and interact with each subrace using unique NPC stat blocks and story hooks
• Master magical secrets with five new spells
• Let your party meet Magdalena Grovebright on the table or VTT with a colorful *Trash Mob* Mini & Token
• Build your unique character with the custom (form fillable) character sheet created by *Francita Soto

SCREENSHOTS*









Get *Magdalena Grovebright's Birds of Paradise* here:
Birds of Paradise - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild]


----------



## PoisonPotionPress (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey there,

recently Magdalena Grovebright's Birds of Paradise - About exotic aarakocra & kenku  went an Electrum bestseller. In Poison Potion Press tradition, we partnered up with Trash Mob Minis to bring you the Icewind Penguind and the Delimbiyran Flamingo as mini and token alike. So thismodule comes now with three minis to augment your (V)TT experience!


----------

